# LOGO! welche Mindestvoraussetzung an das Mac-Betriebssystem?



## Batucada (19 April 2020)

ich habe bisher LOGO! SoftComfort in  der Version 8.2 problemlos auf meinem Mac mit dem Stand Mojave 10.14.3  betreiben können. Auch der Datenaustausch mit der LOGO!-Hardware lief  ohne Störungen ab. Nun ist mein Mac ein ausgewachsener Tischrechner und  daher weniger für den mobilen Einsatz gedacht. Für diesen Zweck hatte  ich einen älteren Mac vorgesehen, allerdings mit einem  10.6.8-Betriebssystem. LOGO! SoftComfort in der Version 8.0 bekomme ich  sauber installiert. Der Download für das Update auf 8.2 gelingt zwar  auch noch, aber das Setup bricht nach dem Start sofort wieder ab, ohne  eine weitere Meldung zu hinterlassen. Das bisher unter 8.2 entwickelte  Projekt lässt sich noch unter 8.0 öffnen, doch der LAN-Zugriff  scheitert, das Scheitern ist aber nicht ans Projekt gebunden.


Gibt  es seitens Siemens eine Aussage, welche Mindestvoraussetzung das  Betriebssystem des Macs für den Betrieb von LOGO! SoftComfort 8.2  erfüllen muss?

Batucada


----------



## hucki (19 April 2020)

Batucada schrieb:


> Gibt  es seitens Siemens eine Aussage, welche Mindestvoraussetzung das  Betriebssystem des Macs für den Betrieb von LOGO! SoftComfort 8.2  erfüllen muss?


 www.siemens.de/logo ist die zentrale Anlaufstelle für die Logo.

https://new.siemens.com/global/de/p...e/sps/logo/logo-software.html#LOGOSoftComfort ist dann mal flink zur Software durch geklackert, bei der es auch Installationshinweise gibt.


----------



## Batucada (19 April 2020)

Ja, danke. Bei dem o.g. angegebenen Link wäre ich mit OSX 10.6 noch gut bedient, aber scheinbar ist die Information schon asbach-uralt und nicht unbedingt vertrauensfördernd, wenn es da heißt 


> *[SUP]Mac OS X Installationshinweise[/SUP]*
> Nach dem Download starten sie: setup.exe


auf'm Mac gibt's keine .exe, nirgends, es sei denn, man hat eine VM und fährt Windows...
Die dortigen Hinweise starten mit 10.6, ok dann sollte es auch gehen, tut es aber nicht... ist letztendlich aber jetzt auch schon egal
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich weiter gesucht und bin auch fündig geworden. So soll für LOGO! SoftComfort 8.2 mindestens das OSX Lion 10.7 erforderlich sein.
Wie dem auch sei, ich werd' mir morgen den alten Mac zur Brust nehmen und mal sehen, wie weit ich den aufbohren kann. Dann sollte es mit der neuesten Version von LOGO! SoftComfort auch gehen.

Batucada


----------



## Ralle (20 April 2020)

Eine mögliche Variante wäre, deinen Mac hochzurüsten. Das ist ohnehin besser, da Mojave immerhin Updates von Apple erhält.
Ich hab das gerade gemacht, hat bei einem "Mid 2010 MacBookPro" gut funktioniert, bei einem "2008-er Air" nicht ganz so gut.
Testweise würde ich das mal auf einer externen SSD mit Patch installieren und dann mit der neuen Logo-Software versuchen.

http://www.dosdude1.com

PS: Nimm besser Mojave und nicht Catalina!


----------



## Batucada (20 April 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Nimm besser Mojave und nicht Catalina!



...darauf wird's hinauslaufen

Ich hab' hier schon einen bootfähigen Stick mit Mojave liegen 
mein alter MacPro läuft nämlich seit 2 Jahren auch auf Mojave....

Batucada


----------



## MarcoBa (28 April 2020)

Wie ist es denn, wenn du auf das neue Betriebssystem updatest. Sonst würde ich das tun, was Ralle sagt.


----------



## Batucada (28 April 2020)

Ach, jetzt sind wieder ein paar Tage ins Land gegangen und die Welt ändert sich stetig.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mein letztes Dienst-Labtop reaktiviert, ein HP-Compaq-irgendwas, noch mit einem Windows NT. LOGOComfort drauf gespielt, mit Update auf 8.2.1 hochgerüstet. Und was soll ich sagen?  Es funzt auf dem Windows wesentlich besser als unter Mac OS!!!!!! Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Kein Bedarf mehr, einen alten Mac Mini auf Mojave aufzubohren. Einzig da ich bei meinem stationären Mac über einen größeren Bildschirm verfüge, ließ mich noch in den letzten Tagen unter Mac OS mit LOGOComfort arbeiten. Aber mein Projekt neigt sich jetzt langsam dem Ende zu. Nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, das Gros ist gegessen.

Was ich vielleicht noch machen werde, da ich auf meinem stationären Mac eine VM mit Windows installiert habe, bietet es sich vielleicht an, LOGOComfort auf die VM zu ziehen. Aber LOGOComfort direkt unter Mac OS laufen zu lassen, ist für mich ganz sicher gestorben, denn der Vergleich zeigt es, dass Siemens eine grottenschlechte Portierung vorgenommen hat, so dass ich selbst als eingefleischter Mac-User (schon seit den ersten Stunden) sagen muss, dass die Ergonomie und die Funktionalität unter Windows hervorragend gelöst ist, eigentlich eine Schande, was Siemens in Bezug auf die Mac-OS-Portierung da abgeliefert hat.

Batucada


----------



## Pyromixer (8 Mai 2020)

Moin...
Ich bin zwar Rookie was SPS und auch die Siemens LOGO! angeht aber seit vielen Jahren Mac User. Und eines weiss ich schon: Auf Catalina läuft die LOGO! Soft zur Zeit nicht weil es sich lt. Apple um eine 32 Bit Anwendung handelt. Lässt sich gar nicht erst installieren. Evtl. habe ich Dir sogar schon im Siemens Forum das Selbe geantwortet. Augenscheinlich ist die Soft eine Java Geschichte und evtl. kann Siemens da gar nicht so viel für für die schlechte Darstellung auf dem Mac sondern es ist eher Java dran Schuld.

Apple hat Java eh den Kampf angesagt, da es einfach ein Einfallstor für Gefahren darstellt. Man kann es zwar installieren aber Apple weist ausdrücklich auf die Risiken hin die sich dadurch ergeben.

Ich habe die LOGO! Soft in einem virtuellen Win10 via Parallels auf dem Mac laufen. Funktioniert prima auch wenn ich lieber eine native Mac Anwendung hätte. Aber die gibts im SPS und Steuerungsbereich eh so gut wie nirgendwo. Aber alle laufen hervorragend in einem Parallels Windows vor sich hin. Das Gute: alles abgeschirmt von den Mac Sachen.


----------



## Batucada (8 Mai 2020)

Pyromixer schrieb:


> Ich habe die LOGO! Soft in einem virtuellen  Win10 via Parallels auf dem Mac laufen. Funktioniert prima auch wenn ich  lieber eine native Mac Anwendung hätte. Aber die gibts im SPS und  Steuerungsbereich eh so gut wie nirgendwo. Aber alle laufen hervorragend  in einem Parallels Windows vor sich hin...



jo jo, das  hab' ich dann vor einer Woche auch gemacht, nachdem ich es zuvor  geschrieben hatte. Auf der VM (ebenfalls Parallels !!) läuft es super,  da kommen keine Klagen mehr auf, jedenfalls keine essentiellen :razz:

Aber  schau mal genau hin, ins Dock. Da steht was von "Java (TM) Platform SE  binary [1]"... Für mich heißt das, dass auch LOGOSoft Comfort in Windows  auf Java aufgesetzt ist! Wahrscheinlich unterscheiden sich die beiden  Java-Derivate doch in bestimmten Details, ich jedenfalls nehme das mal  als eine Erklärung dafür an, dass die Performance von LOGOSoft Comfort,  das direkt unter Mac OS läuft wesentlich schlechter ausfällt als in  Windows. Bleibt zum Schluss aber die Frage, was haben die Entwickler von  Parallels gemacht, dass Windows-Software, in diesem Falle LOGOSoft  Comfort, ohne Wenn und Aber auf der VM läuft. Aber egal, solange es  funzt...

Batucada


----------



## Pyromixer (8 Mai 2020)

> Für mich heißt das, dass auch LOGOSoft Comfort in Windows auf Java aufgesetzt ist!


Ja ich habs auch gemerkt. Ist ein Java Programm.... Ob die Mac, Win und Linux Versionen aber immer gleich sind weiss ich nicht. Im Normalfalle machen das viele Softwareanbieter so. So können sie eine Soft auf allen Plattformen anbieten ohne alles für drei Plattformen erstellen zu müssen. Kann aber auch sein, dass sich die Versionen unterscheiden oder unterschiedliche Versionsstände haben. Nachteil bei Java ist eben die Gefahr, dass man sich darüber was einfangen kann.... Was aber in einer virtuellen Win Maschine egal ist. Meine ist vom Mac entkoppelt, läuft also in seiner Sandbox vor sich hin. Wenn da was passiert, machts nix.


----------



## novoo900 (24 Juni 2021)

Bekomme die Siemens Logo Software Demo einfach nicht installiert auf meinem Mac mit BigSur installiert. Kann mir einer helfen?

Hab den Ordner Web_Installers heruntergeladen. Gehe dann auf MacOSX  Ordner NOVM entpacke die SetupZip und dann entsteht ein neues Setup Icon.. Nach Doppelklick auf Setup sagt er jedesmal ich hätte keine Rechte. Obwohl ich schon Rechtsklick Information adminrechte Lesen/schreiben habe. Java neuste Version heruntergeladen. Und das Programm Stuffit Expander was mir auch nicht weiterhilft.

Danke für die Antworten


----------

